# Pressemeldung: 7. Zirndorfer Angelflohmarkt



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

Pressemeldung


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (13. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 7. Zirndorfer Angelflohmarkt*

http://www.express.de/koeln/koeln-flittard-mann-im-rhein-sorgt-fuer-grossen-rettungseinsatz-26702108

War das etwa einer von uns?


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (13. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 7. Zirndorfer Angelflohmarkt*

Tschuldigung falscher Tröt. Sollte in die algem. Pressemeldungen. Kann ein Mod das verschieben?

Gruß
Peter


----------

